# Happy Birthday to my 335d



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

I year ago today, I brought home my new 335d. Today I have 57,912 miles on the clock and I still enjoy the car as much today as I did on day one.


----------



## lalitkanteti (Nov 15, 2009)

congratulations


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*May the road rise to meet ya !*

Happy Trails, Trailblazer !


----------



## chef_geek (Dec 29, 2008)

Hmm...my last car I was averaging about 8,000miles/year over 6 years of ownership. Chris is averaging about 57,000miles/year over 1 year of ownership. Yikes! I guess if you're going to be in a car that much, might as well be a kick ass one. Congrats!


----------



## KarlB (Nov 21, 2004)

congrats, keep racking up those miles so we can all benefit by its longevity testing!!


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Chris, happy b-day as well.

I am curious how you are managing such better mpg. On my recent long trip, which was probably 85% hwy doing 65-75mph I resulted with a mere 30.6mpg. I was a bit dissapointed. That mpg was using my GPS miles and not the cars numbers as I feel the speedometer is off by approx 5% as compared with the gps.

I may have seen one leg of the trip where I was in the 36mpg range doing around 60-65mph, but that was as per the OBC which I know is off.

I set my tire pressure at 40psi all around so i know they were good.

Also, what has been you tire life so far?


----------



## MrBonus (Jun 26, 2010)

Congrats! 

I read blog before deciding to buy mine. It was very useful, especially with how your tracked your mileage.


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

57k in one year?! Reminds me of what Groucho Marx said to a lady with 10 kids: "Geez lady, I like my cigar too, but I take it out once in a while."


----------



## 62Lincoln (Sep 26, 2004)

:thumbup: ...to one of the pioneers!


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Neutrinolad said:


> 57k in one year?! Reminds me of what Groucho Marx said to a lady with 10 kids: "Geez lady, I like my cigar too, but I take it out once in a while."


That's equivalent to 950 hours of driving, or 40 days non-stop!

Once I arrived in Munich and was picked up by a driver to go to Augsburg, about 1 1/2 hours away. We got on the Autobahn and I was sitting shotgun looking over at his speed. He was doing around 220-240km/h, in a Jetta Wagon. I looked at his miles (kms actually) and he had something like 120,000kms. I asked him how old was the car and he said it was this years. Said they had several drivers making the airport run back and forth.

Then he told me it was a diesel. My :jawdrop:! That was when I was hooked on this whole Diesel powered car thing.

It was fast, quiet, and efficient.


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Chris, happy b-day as well.
> 
> I am curious how you are managing such better mpg. On my recent long trip, which was probably 85% hwy doing 65-75mph I resulted with a mere 30.6mpg. I was a bit dissapointed. That mpg was using my GPS miles and not the cars numbers as I feel the speedometer is off by approx 5% as compared with the gps.
> 
> ...


My mpg has been above 36 almost since day one. I do see a drop when I let the tire pressure get low or I have to drive in traffic. I drive a little faster than you are I think...my "d" seems to get it's best fuel mileage when I can average 82 mph or better. I also drive for extended periods on cruise and I travel for hundreds of miles at a time without stopping. My wife is only getting 30 mpg with her "d" but she drives shorter distances and doesn't use the cruise as much as I do. My OBC isn't correct either...if I believed it, I would be getting near 40mpg all the time. I use Wright Express for all my fuel purchases and they track my mpg for me. 
My tire wear is doing pretty good.I still have two of the factory tires on the rear with 43000 miles on them......I had to replace two tires because of punctures....but the rears are no where near the wear bars yet and I expect another 10000 miles out of them.


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice post Chris - you and your diesel driver site are one of the reasons I picked up the 335d at the Welt a week ago. I'm up to about 750 miles and will be around 3K when I drop it off for redelivery on 7/19. 

I drive around 22K per year so you will be a good reference......


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Chrisdridley said:


> My mpg has been above 36 almost since day one. I do see a drop when I let the tire pressure get low or I have to drive in traffic. I drive a little faster than you are I think...my "d" seems to get it's best fuel mileage when I can average 82 mph or better. I also drive for extended periods on cruise and I travel for hundreds of miles at a time without stopping. My wife is only getting 30 mpg with her "d" but she drives shorter distances and doesn't use the cruise as much as I do. My OBC isn't correct either...if I believed it, I would be getting near 40mpg all the time. I use Wright Express for all my fuel purchases and they track my mpg for me.
> My tire wear is doing pretty good.I still have two of the factory tires on the rear with 43000 miles on them......I had to replace two tires because of punctures....but the rears are no where near the wear bars yet and I expect another 10000 miles out of them.


Yes, I like to use the cruise control most of the time. What tire pressure are you using? Front and Back?

Also, it does not look like you have the sport pkg. I wonder how much affect the wider tires have?

I can definitely feel and see the mpg drop when going through a rain storm, plowing through all that water.


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

Flyingman said:


> Yes, I like to use the cruise control most of the time. What tire pressure are you using? Front and Back?
> 
> Also, it does not look like you have the sport pkg. I wonder how much affect the wider tires have?
> 
> I can definitely feel and see the mpg drop when going through a rain storm, plowing through all that water.


You are correct. Neither of our 335d's have the sport package. I can tell you from my past that wider tires ( increased rolling resistance ) will cause your fuel mileage to drop. Even going to a more aggressive tread pattern on the same width tire can cause a drop.


----------



## Flyingman (Sep 13, 2009)

Chrisdridley said:


> You are correct. Neither of our 335d's have the sport package. I can tell you from my past that wider tires ( increased rolling resistance ) will cause your fuel mileage to drop.


What tire pressure are you running with?


----------



## Chrisdridley (Jun 29, 2009)

mecodoug said:


> Nice post Chris - you and your diesel driver site are one of the reasons I picked up the 335d at the Welt a week ago. I'm up to about 750 miles and will be around 3K when I drop it off for redelivery on 7/19.
> 
> I drive around 22K per year so you will be a good reference......


Have fun. The wife and I would love to do the Euro delivery someday and just tool around Germany and Switzerland for a couple of weeks.


----------



## Meiac09 (Jan 2, 2006)

bloody hell! I thought the 20K i've put on my 325xi since I got back from Europe is bad, but that only makes for 36K a year! 

I've enjoyed your blog, but still am too afraid of losing the third pedal to get into a d.


----------



## csecard (Oct 17, 2009)

*Time For More Ponies*

I've been testing the Burger Motorsports tuning module on my car and the thing is awesome at 100%. I thought that the power gain woud lower my fuel mileage but it has actualy increased! Maybe you should get your car a birthday present?


----------



## Neutrinolad (Jun 23, 2009)

Chrisdridley said:


> You are correct. Neither of our 335d's have the sport package. I can tell you from my past that wider tires ( increased rolling resistance ) will cause your fuel mileage to drop. Even going to a more aggressive tread pattern on the same width tire can cause a drop.


Interesting.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

csecard said:


> I've been testing the Burger Motorsports tuning module on my car and the thing is awesome at 100%. I thought that the power gain woud lower my fuel mileage but it has actualy increased! Maybe you should get your car a birthday present?


Point of note: The JBD does have the potential to make the car run more efficiently, but do not let the initial numbers fool you. Check the 335d thread (yes, the big one) for my initial numbers after first getting the prototype.

If you can't find the posts, here's the jist:










Day 1, Day 2, and Day 3, respctively. Same drive to and from work. Nothing changed from before and after, except for the JBD.



Flyingman said:


> Yes, I like to use the cruise control most of the time. What tire pressure are you using? Front and Back?
> 
> Also, it does not look like you have the sport pkg. I wonder how much affect the wider tires have?
> 
> I can definitely feel and see the mpg drop when going through a rain storm, plowing through all that water.


Get my new tires, Flyingman. Superb wet grip.


----------

